# assistance with openoffice.org patch error



## medit8 (Apr 20, 2010)

While installing openoffice on freebsd 8.0 I get this error:


```
===>  Patching for openoffice.org-3.3.20100409
===>   openoffice.org-3.3.20100409 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for openoffice.org-3.3.20100409
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to solenv/inc/unx.mk.rej
=> Patch patch-i100395 failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-devel.
```

I just recently reinstalled freebsd-8, but on my previous install I had no troubles installing java and openoffice. Any help would be sincerely appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## anomie (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgive the generic advice, but you haven't indicated that you've already tried either of the following. 

 `# cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-devel && make distclean`
 Update your ports tree
Try again..


----------



## medit8 (Apr 22, 2010)

anomie
I appreciate the help, I had upgraded my ports and tried to make install, but I failed to make distclean, I know have openoffice installed. Thank You for the help!


----------

